# Uber driver unable to pay off his vehicle loan, kills self



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...4-year-old-uber-driver-in-debt-ends-life.html
*Hyderabad: 34-year-old Uber driver in debt, ends life*
*








The 34-year-old consumed poison in his house. 

Hyderabad: A 34-year-old Uber driver committed suicide in his house at Begumpet after he failed to keep paying back his vehicle loan. M. Kondaiah allegedly could not get enough money from the cab service to pay his EMIs despite working extra hours. He was depressed after officials from the finance firm came knocking at his home, police officials from Begumpet said.

As news of the suicide spread, Uber and Ola drivers started a protest on Sunday evening. They alleged that Uber and Tata Finance were responsible for pushing Kondaiah into debt, leading to the suicide. The 34-year-old consumed poison in his house. He was rushed to Gandhi Hospital, where he died.

According to police, Kondaiah bought the car seven months ago with financial assistance under the Udan scheme (run by Uber and Tata Finance). "He had to pay `20,000 every month. He was "not earning much". He had paid the EMIs for three months, and could not pay for the next four months," said Kondaiah's relative. Police booked a case and started an investigation.

*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

But Uber promised . . . . . .


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

The local government should be held responsible as well.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...4-year-old-uber-driver-in-debt-ends-life.html
> *Hyderabad: 34-year-old Uber driver in debt, ends life*
> *
> 
> ...


Poor dude just should of done what we do here in the states. Keep borrowing more. How the hell you think we're at a total debt of almost $67 trillion.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Poor dude just should of done what we do here in the states. Keep borrowing more. How the hell you think we're at a total debt of almost $67 trillion.


By letting a private bank "print" (digital money is free ) as much as they want?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe Uber will cease to exist some day. They've pulled the rug out from under a lot of people and have wrecked a lot of lives in the name of "disruption".


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Very Sad!
Meanwhile it's just another day at the TLC in NYC, continuing to pump out licenses and turning a blind eye on traffic congestion.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

The markets are completely saturated in all fronts. Even if they raised the price, even more drivers would latch on to driving for uber


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

That might be true...but you might also be able to make a case that most drivers would make would they need to make and log the eff off the system. There might be a continual coming and going of fresh drivers. Who wants to sit around wasting time waiting for pings?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Another Uber driver that didn't know he could cherry pick rides.

Poor guy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe Uber will cease to exist some day. They've pulled the rug out from under a lot of people and have wrecked a lot of lives in the name of "disruption".


The Govt. Will be sending Uber the tax bill to replace all of the Mom & Pop taxi Revenue Uber has destroyed.
City,county,Federal will all be putting the Lean on Uber soon.


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.deccanchronicle.com/nati...4-year-old-uber-driver-in-debt-ends-life.html
> *Hyderabad: 34-year-old Uber driver in debt, ends life*
> *
> 
> ...


nothing to do with uber. This guy had Mental Health issues before Uber's 20009 incorporation


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Poor dude just should of done what we do here in the states. Keep borrowing more. How the hell you think we're at a total debt of almost $67 trillion.


US Federal Government health care subsidies and food stamps for uber drivers?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike Flynn said:


>


Iran, Iraq and Syria 1-800-Jihadis


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mike Flynn said:


> US Federal Government health care subsidies and food stamps for uber drivers?


Subsidies aren't for Workers !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Actua


Mike Flynn said:


> nothing to do with uber. This guy had Mental Health issues before Uber's 20009 incorporation


ActualLy,it's more like . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Iran, Iraq and Syria 1-800-Jihadis


 12 Virgins Crisis Call Hotline Center ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> 12 Virgins Crisis Call Hotline Center ?


#1 hit in Middle East 24 weeks .. . .
Followed by " My Jihad brings all the Camel's to the Yard". . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

May the sympathies be returned 1,000 fold.


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> May the sympathies be returned 1,000 fold.












Additionally: There is no such thing as global warming. Chuck Norris was cold, so he turned the sun up.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Poor dude just should of done what we do here in the states. Keep borrowing more. How the hell you think we're at a total debt of almost $67 trillion.


It's all going to hell so why not keep borrowing? I am, but every new loan is getting higher APR. Latest one is 30% but I don't care. Sign and accept. Bigger numbers on a piece of paper/screen is what I make of it.


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

New Member 0001365427 said:


> It's all going to hell so why not keep borrowing? I am, but every new loan is getting higher APR. Latest one is 30% but I don't care. Sign and accept. Bigger numbers on a piece of paper/screen is what I make of it.


Musical Chairs! Cool! BTW what's the plan when the music stops and u got no chair? 
BK? Live on the street? Mommy & Dada bailout? 
File for Disability, S.N.A.P program & welfare?

Or, intelligent neglect ?


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

Mike Flynn said:


> Musical Chairs! Cool! BTW what's the plan when the music stops and u got no chair?
> BK? Live on the street? Mommy & Dada bailout?
> File for Disability, S.N.A.P program & welfare?
> 
> Or, intelligent neglect ?


BK


----------



## Mike Flynn (Feb 16, 2017)

New Member 0001365427 said:


> BK


Cool! POTUS filed 4 bankruptcies, you're good for atleast 2.


----------



## MD Ali (Feb 3, 2016)

Minimum rate 6.20 .Uber take 3,20 and driver take 3.00 dollar.How bigest cheater company,no any invest they making money.


----------



## PoolMeOnce (Sep 9, 2016)

That's one way to opt out of pool I guess.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike Flynn said:


> Musical Chairs! Cool! BTW what's the plan when the music stops and u got no chair?
> BK? Live on the street? Mommy & Dada bailout?
> File for Disability, S.N.A.P program & welfare?
> 
> Or, intelligent neglect ?


Nah. We just elect a democrat, print more money and everyone goes on gov't assistance. Easy. Let's see if we can't get that federal debt up to $40 trillion.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Why didnt he just go into his monopoly game and pay them in monopoly? Theres 20 $500 bills in there u do the math thats enough to pay for a good chunk


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In the United States you can always declare bankruptcy. Magically make those debts go away and try again.


----------

